# TAKAMINE supernatural TAN-16C cool tube preamp



## no_one (Jan 19, 2009)

hey guys !

am thinking of buying this guitar ..

what do you think about this model ?

it has a build in tube preamp in

http://www.takamine.com/?fa=detail&mid=1331&sid=65

preamp

http://www.takamine.com/?fa=elec_cooltube


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I know my tubes and a 12AU7 @ 3V is useless.

There are battery tubes that would have some transconductance at 3V, but an 'AU7 ain't one of them.

Dunno about the guitar though. It might sound great by itself.

Cheers!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I like the Supernatural series, but would pass on the tube pre. As Geek said, it isn't the real deal high plate voltage design, so why bother. You can achieve the same result by inserting any starved plate design pre (ART MP) into the signal chain, for a lot less money.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Onboard preamps baffle me. They're obsolete long before the guitar is past its prime (if that ever happens), they require hands rather than feet to operate, battery failures and dusty controls, broken doors and latches, and now they want to add a tube. My opinion is put it all on the floor where it's easy to service, upgrade, and change. A good pickup is a wonderful thing, but put the controls on the floor.

As for the guitar in question, I doubt if the preamp expense when new is worth it unless it's a smokin' good deal. Used, you take your chances. Otherwise, if the guitar speaks to you, if it sounds great acoustically, buy it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## no_one (Jan 19, 2009)

very interesting aspect's you pointed out ..


the thing is that also with that pre amp come 2 other inputs for pick ups or mics 


so if that is not working for me i can switch to any of the other 2 ..

i think that this feature worth the money ..

have you guys heard this guitar play ore played it ?

watch this video pls 


http://www.siglermusiconline.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=1242&idcategory=16

is a review of that guitar and i want to hear your opinion!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The additional inputs are interesting features to be sure. I guess my feeling is ultimately I'd prefer to switch pickups/microphones and preamps at will. If it serves your needs though, buy it.

I listened to the sample you provided, it's not got as much quack as many systems, but there is some. Acoustic amplification has come a long way. As a stage/performance axe it may well be what you need. As a strictly acoustic instrument, that can only be judged in person, in my opinion.

Note that the player in the video says he adds a mic in one of the additional inputs on his personal guitars.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NutsySquirrel (Nov 27, 2008)

For that price, buy a real guitar!



So your Taki sells for $1579 USD pretty much everywhere. See http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/TAN16C/

For less than a couple of hundred more (USD), a much better choice for your needs would be, in my humble opinion, this puppy:

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/DC16RGTEA

And which one will hold its value better? That is a no-brainer.

But to each their own!

Paix


----------

